# Wanted: Apron Parts for Clausing 6300



## hvontres (Dec 31, 2013)

I am rebuilding my Craigslist 6303 and my apron is in need of a major overhaul. At the bare minimum I need the folowing parts (since they are AWOL):


Q-309Rack PinonQ-38428T Worm GrearQ-390Leadscrew WormQ-391-SKey with PinQ-392Bushing

Well, Actually the pinon was still there, but the teeth are mostly gone.

Alternatively, if someone has a Clausing 6300 apron with the worm gear, I would be interestd. 

Thanks,
Henry


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't have any parts, but I do have the same lathe.  Hope you find what you need!


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Jan 1, 2014)

The 5900 looks close.  I'm not sure.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Clausing-59...125?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item417af85c35


----------



## hvontres (Jan 1, 2014)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> The 5900 looks close.  I'm not sure.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Clausing-59...125?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item417af85c35



I  looked, but I think they moved the location of the cross feed gear from the rear of the casting closer to the center. Otherwise, that would be a good start.


----------



## stonehands (Jan 1, 2014)

hvon, I should have your apron parts- I'll send you a PM.--David


----------



## CZ Jake (Oct 21, 2014)

Dan, in case you still need the 6300 Clausing apron parts I have a complete apron assembly with saddle that has been setting in my attic for 30+ years. I just looked at the rack pinion & it appears to be in good shape which should mean the rest of the apron is not worn out. Jake


----------

